# 84 Manual Trans popping out of gear???



## tigwylan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello, I just purchased an 84 300 2+2. It has a couple of issues but main one is when excelerating in 4th gear it will pop out of gear unless you hold your hand on it the shifter. Any suggestions? It only does this in 4th gear.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Rebuild the transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pretty much! Probably a worn shift fork, but regardless, the trans will need to be torndown and overhauled.


----------

